# Any Nissan technicians here?



## SuperDave21 (Aug 2, 2010)

I need to know if I'm correct...

A little back story: I have a 2007 Sentra CVT with 54k miles. Bought it new and all of that. In August I had two motor mounts replaced (top one and the one near the transmission).

Last week, while driving home, I heard something hit or fall out from the car on the driver side. I didn't see anything on the road and thought it was odd. Next thing I know, there is a huge rattle and howling noise when I begin in first gear. Without knowing what it was, I immediately took it to a trusted mechanic since my car is out of warranty. An hour later he tells me the bolt to my transmission housing or case fell out. When I advised him that I had my motor mounts replaced, he said that the technician who replaced the mounts may not have secured the bolt. 

I am now asking Nissan for reimbursement for the repair, which is $120. 

I need to know the procedure for replacing motor mounts. More importantly, I need to know if the transmission bolt needs to be removed in order to replace the motor mount near the transmission to prove that the bolt came out because it was not secured properly. Thanks!


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

If I remember correctly, (I've quit the business for good) the transmission mount is weird. It's held in by one nut. There is a stud bolted to the transmission. And the stud comes up through the mount and bolts to it with a nut. Then the mount is bolted to a bracket on the side of the car with two bolts. I believe that is all you have to pull off to replace that mount.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

PbLead said:


> If I remember correctly, (I've quit the business for good) the transmission mount is weird. It's held in by one nut. There is a stud bolted to the transmission. And the stud comes up through the mount and bolts to it with a nut. Then the mount is bolted to a bracket on the side of the car with two bolts. I believe that is all you have to pull off to replace that mount.


Correct, one nut holds it in place and 3 bolts mount it to the body bracket.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I doubt that the factory service manual gives the R&R procedure for the mount, rather likely just provides a pic of the mount and subrame and the torque specs for the bolt. Your best bet would be to get a receipt for the repair from your trusted mechanic stating that the bolt was improperly installed. However, that may be hard to prove as you are already saying that your mechanic said that it "may" have not been properly secured...which also suggests that it "may" have been properly secured and we really don't know.


----------

